# Outlook 2003: Regel erkennt eMail nicht



## wolfmaniac (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich bei bestimmten eMails keine funktionierende Regel erstellen kann (um eMail in anderen Ordner zu verschieben), da der Absender (Von) nicht richtig erkannt wird.

Bsp.: Payback Newsletter

Der Regel-Assi erkennt als Absender
"wolfmaniac.35161912.277790.lp_test.dbounce@news.messagizer.de"

Diese Adresse bzw. die Zahlen in der Adresse ändern sich aber bei jeder neuen Mail, weshalb die Regel nur 1x funktioniert

Der Gesamttext in der VON-Zeile lautet:
"wolfmaniac.35161912.277790.lp_test.dbounce@news.messagizer.de; im Auftrag von; PAYBACK Newsletter [newsletter@payback.de]"

Selbst wenn ich als TEXT in der ABSENDERADRESSE folgendes eintrage (oder auch nur Teile davon wie z.B. Payback)
"PAYBACK Newsletter [newsletter@payback.de]"
wird die eMail nicht erkannt/verschoben.

Hinweis:
Das Eintragen von z.B. "@news.messagizer.de" aus dem vorderen Teil des Absenders (VON) (s. oben) hilft nur bedingt, denn es gibt noch weitere Firmen die diesen Dienstanbieter nutzen.

Auch ein Eintrag z.B. "Payback" in der NACHRICHTENKOPFZEILE hilft nicht.

Wer kann helfen?

Danke

Grüße

Wolfmaniac


----------

